# Inventory for Hawaii in RCI is really dismal lately



## rickandcindy23 (May 3, 2014)

I have never seen so few Hawaii units in RCI.  What is the deal?  I am trying to match a week to the 5/20 I am stuck with at Ka'anapali Beach Club but have found nothing at all on Maui or Oahu.  271 weeks in RCI weeks?  

I remember two years ago, there were 1,700 Hawaii weeks in RCI at one time.


----------



## BevL (May 3, 2014)

I know, I keep thinking there should be some bulk banks at some point.  I think it was under 300 total when I checked yesterday.  Waiting for a KBC bulk bank for 2015 as my son wants to go to Maui for his honeymoon and I think that will be my best RCI option as they like a "resort" type experience.

But it's pretty sad.


----------



## itchyfeet (May 4, 2014)

It definitely has dropped.  Check Extra Vacations--I think you'll find it there!


----------



## rifleman69 (May 7, 2014)

People have cash (or are charging up the CC's again to head back to Hawaii).  It's that simple.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 7, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have never seen so few Hawaii units in RCI.  What is the deal?  I am trying to match a week to the 5/20 I am stuck with at Ka'anapali Beach Club but have found nothing at all on Maui or Oahu.  271 weeks in RCI weeks?
> 
> I remember two years ago, there were 1,700 Hawaii weeks in RCI at one time.



I observed that last January.  

What's going on with Hawaii availability for summer 2014?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 7, 2014)

Steve, yes, I remember your thread now that I look at it again.  

We have RCI weeks and RCI Points, and it's hard to tell what is in Points.  But weeks is worse than I saw back in January.  I don't remember a time when inventory for Hawaii was this low.  When I had a blue week I saw fewer than this years back, but it was a blue week and before the new Points Light system came out.  

Maybe it is moving more to RCI rentals.  Or maybe people are not depositing weeks.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 7, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Steve, yes, I remember your thread now that I look at it again.
> 
> We have RCI weeks and RCI Points, and it's hard to tell what is in Points.  But weeks is worse than I saw back in January.  I don't remember a time when inventory for Hawaii was this low.  When I had a blue week I saw fewer than this years back, but it was a blue week and before the new Points Light system came out.
> 
> Maybe it is moving more to RCI rentals.  Or maybe people are not depositing weeks.



I suspect it's due to increased demand in Hawaii.  One piece is that there are more units that are part of resort mini-systems, and those organizations are hanging onto inventory for use by their members.  And then among the independent resorts, there are simply fewer deposits being made.  

This is consistent with observations about things like car rental rates.  Those  are skyrocketing as well, which must mean that their demand is up.

Even within the DRI system, when I do searches for Hawaii for this summer the Hawaii inventory is very scarce.  What is out there seems to be getting sucked up.


----------



## Bwolf (May 8, 2014)

While on Maui last week, we heard that tourism is down slightly in Hawaii so far this calendar year.  But that was expected, given the increases of the past two years.  

Perhaps inventory is going other places, such as TPI?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 8, 2014)

Bwolf said:


> While on Maui last week, we heard that tourism is down slightly in Hawaii so far this calendar year.  But that was expected, given the increases of the past two years.
> 
> Perhaps inventory is going other places, such as TPI?



Not showing up at TPI. TPI has often been a "go to" company for us for Hawaii exchanges, but they had zilch.  I wound up getting our second week from RCI via our Raintree membership.


----------



## barefootnAR (May 9, 2014)

Nope not in TPI. In fact the Schooner had some empty rooms, but I don't know where the owners had placed them. They weren't for exchange or rent in the TPI bank.
The manager said owners were putting them up for rent, but I don't know where????


----------



## slabeaume (May 13, 2014)

On the other hand, the time I want on Kauai at KBV has lots of RCI availability for next FEb., yet I couldn't reserve it through Wyndham with my advance reservation privilege!


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 13, 2014)

slabeaume said:


> On the other hand, the time I want on Kauai at KBV has lots of RCI availability for next FEb., yet I couldn't reserve it through Wyndham with my advance reservation privilege!



Yes, I saw those dates also - using my Wyndham points thru RCI. 

Thought about going except I hate the plane ride and was just 3 years earlier on Kauai ... was looking for another island ... nothing I even could settle on. Plus, due to flying distance & time, I would want 2 back to back weeks in the same island.


----------



## slabeaume (May 13, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Yes, I saw those dates also - using my Wyndham points thru RCI.
> 
> Thought about going except I hate the plane ride and was just 3 years earlier on Kauai ... was looking for another island ... nothing I even could settle on. Plus, due to flying distance & time, I would want 2 back to back weeks in the same island.



We're going to Maui for 2 weeks(using our Worldmark points), but are flying into Kauai to use our frequent flyer miles.  Couldn't believe I couldn't ARP our stay at KBV!  Oh well, I'm sure I'll be able to get in at Bali Hai with our VIP discount if KBV doesn't come available by then.


----------



## slabeaume (May 13, 2014)

Bwolf said:


> While on Maui last week, we heard that tourism is down slightly in Hawaii so far this calendar year.  But that was expected, given the increases of the past two years.
> 
> Perhaps inventory is going other places, such as TPI?



A couple years ago I got 2 great exchanges with TPI---since then there's been very little inventory!


----------



## daventrina (May 14, 2014)

There is usually lots of inventory ... you just have to rent it...


----------



## funtime (May 28, 2014)

I looked on RCI for all of Hawaii for 6 months out and only found one match.  Then I went to Getaways and there were 11.  That is totally frustrating!  Then I went to Hawaii one month out and there were several choices.  So the business model seems to be to hold back the inventory and toss it into the exchange pool 60 days out.


----------



## davidvel (May 28, 2014)

Must be the Marriott DC :hysterical:


----------



## daventrina (May 29, 2014)

funtime said:


> I looked on RCI for all of Hawaii for 6 months out and only found one match.  Then I went to Getaways and there were 11.  That is totally frustrating!  Then I went to Hawaii one month out and there were several choices.  So the business model seems to be to hold back the inventory and toss it into the exchange pool 60 days out.



They seem to have forgotten the class action suit.

Seems they still like to rent for several hundred dollars instead of exchanging for a hundred and change


----------



## MuranoJo (May 30, 2014)

daventrina said:


> They seem to have forgotten the class action suit.
> 
> Seems they still like to rent for several hundred dollars instead of exchanging for a hundred and change



They only had to abide by that for a couple of years (long gone now), then back to the same old process. As I recall, their only commitment was to keep deposits in the exchange inventory for 30 days or so, and after that they could sweep it into rentals. And this was only for deposits up to 9 months prior to check-in.  Of course, they claim they replace it with other 'comparable' inventory.  

The class-action suit was a joke.  Only ones who got a good deal from this were the lawyers. 

Wish we had a Sticky of the original final settlement.


----------



## Conan (May 30, 2014)

Ongoing searches can still work, and those units never show in inventory.
I just received confirmation of the specific date at Maui Lea in 9/15 that I'd been looking for.


----------



## rifleman69 (May 30, 2014)

Just picked up our April 2015 at Bali Hai Villas, toured the new clubhouse last week when we were on the island (rental house) and were impressed that Wyndham put some money into the joint again.  Seemed to be plenty of inventory for owners/exchangers.


----------



## daventrina (May 31, 2014)

muranojo said:


> They only had to abide by that for a couple of years (long gone now), then back to the same old process.


That would explain it...


----------



## klpca (May 31, 2014)

Check the sightings board kids.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 1, 2014)

Conan said:


> Ongoing searches can still work, and those units never show in inventory.
> I just received confirmation of the specific date at Maui Lea in 9/15 that I'd been looking for.



Sure sounds like that's what's happening.  They really are just filling the ongoing searches and tossing everything that isn't requested into rental (except for ones that are low demand rental or very close to check-in).


----------

